# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  iesacejs  programesana

## edza135

Sveiki es gribetu iesakt programet ateml mikrokontorlierus jo gribas robotu uztaisit.Pagaidam neko nesaprotu no sitadam lietam.Ar ko varetu sakt,kadu programaturu labak izvelaties???

----------


## JDat

hmm...

kaadas tev ir attieciibas ar programeeshanu datoros? nezinu kaa citiem, bet man liekas, ka zinaashanas programeeshanaa ar datoru paliidz apguut mikrokontrolieru programeeshanu. ja neko nezini no programeeshanas, tad viens no variantiem vai nu intensiivi rakties inteernetaa lai kaut ko saprastu, nopirkt kaadu graamatinju 636 veikalaa (bet buus krievu valodaa), vai arii sarunaat, lai kaads zinaataajs pamaaca.

----------


## edza135

parinstalet vindows maku un salabot datoru ari ko tadu varetu ieteikt  ::

----------


## edza135

no mikrokontolieru programesanas neko nemaku

----------


## mehanikis

te pat forumā pameklē LDmicro, kkur es postoju linku, iesācējam pablēņoties pietiks, pie tam diezgan labas iespējas tai progai-valoda nav jāzin

----------


## edza135

es nokacaju to programu bet kadu brogrametaju labak izveleties???

----------


## edza135

man viens tads stulbs jautajums. ja programetajam ir tikai kadas 7 kepinjas kur iespraust mikroshemu bet mikroshemai 18 kepinjas ka tad vinju jaliek lai varetu vinju programet  ::

----------


## JDat

nuu...
kaa lai tev pasaka.

mikrenes programeeshana AVR variantos parasti notiek pa 5 kaajaam. Zemue (GND), dati no programmatora uz mikreni (MISO), Dati no mikrenes uz programmatoru (MOSI),  strobeeshana, (clock, CLK), un kaaja, kas iesleedz mikreni programeeshanas reziimaa (Reset kaaja). Protams ja tu programee mikreni iesprauzhot programmatoraa, nevis piesleedz programmaotru pie sava platiites, tad veel vajag baroshanu. Par MISO MOSI virzieniem varu kljuudiities. Pa shiim kaajaam programmators arii nosuuta programiinju uz mikreni un atsleedzot programmatoru no mikrenes, mikrene saak straadaat...

Kaada tev ir pieredze ar elektroniku vispaar. esi lodeejis, varbuut esi kaut ko uztaisiijis? vai tev ir programmators prieksh mikreneem? kaads?

Pirmaa programma ko maacaas prieksh kotrolieriem ir gaismas diodes midzhinaashana.
SHaubos vai pietiks energijas, lai caur forumu tevi iemaaciitu programeet taadas lietas.

----------


## edza135

es esmu sataisijis divus pastuzus uz tda7294 un tda2003 man programatora pagaidam nav nekada.Kadu varetu labak izveleties??????

----------


## edza135

a kada ir programesana atmel apsataklos

----------


## JDat

domaaju, ka jaasaak taa pat kaa visiem ar ATTINY2313A mikrokontrolieri. programmatoru arii vajadzeetu. tad ir varianti vai nu buuvee, vai peerc gatavu. Ja buuveesi pats, tad padiskuteesim kopiigi, kaadu labaak pirkt. Man jau piepatikaas taads: ka piesleedz pie USB kompim un straadaa ar originaalo Atmel softu (AVRStudio saucaas). Kameer nav programmatora, jaaiepaziistaas ar softu, un jaapameegina kaut ko uzrakstiit un palaist uz simulatora. ES AVR studio nedaudz iemaaciijos tikai ar krievu graamatinjas paliidziibu.

----------


## edza135

http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/AVT5172.pdf piemeram sitads deretu programetajs

----------


## edza135

un man ir velviens jautajums ko var uztaisit ar sito mikrokontrolieri ATTINY2313A

----------


## edza135

http://www.poor-robot.com/pico/ Es gribetu uztaisit sitadu robotu kurs brauc un atduras kaut kur un brauc uz citu pusi. Bet zeel ka tur nav rakstits uz pcb plates detalu novietojums un ari binarais kods

----------


## Andrejs

> gribetu uztaisit sitadu robotu kurs brauc un atduras kaut kur un brauc uz citu pusi


 Tur Tev nevajag kontrolieri. taisi "pa vienkāršo" .  pameklē BEAM robots, piem: http://www.solarbotics.net/ smelies iedvesmu un taisi.
Minētais mazais robotiņš nav uztaisāms iesācējam  ::

----------


## JDat

teoreetiski: visu. pratiksi: ir nianses.
Domaaju, ka ar shitaadu var uzbuuveet kaadu robotinju, tieksim liinijsekotaaju, ja neiedziljinaas niansees.
no saakuma piemaacies michinaat gaismas diodiiti. peec tam kaadu podzinju pieprogrammee klaat. tad ar laiku iemaaciisies vienu vai 2 motorinjus ar kotrolieri vadiit. saac no mazuminja. man graamataa par kotrolieriem kaa peedeeja programma ir no datora vadaams robots ar 2 motorinjiem un displeju. Vadaas pa seriaalo portunedari kaa EPIS, kursh sapeerk superbiezaas mantinjas, un tad chakareejas.

nekad neesmu meeginaajis to programmatoru. es sev uzbuuveeju shitaadu: http://www.tuxgraphics.org/electronics/ ... 7052.shtml
pameeginaaju ar ATmeta48A, straadaa. taatad varu teikt ka var buuveet. protams filosofiskais jautajums paliek: kas leetaak? njemt gatavu vai pasham buuveet.
es buuveeju pats, jo man ir savas papildus fishkas tur klaat (bet nav pabeiktas). man rezultaataa itkaa sanaaca leetaak buuveet. Pie tam ja pats buuvee, tad prieks par radosho un kimereeshanos. Es tajaa procesaa paraleeli nedaudz iemaaciijos straadaat ar PCBartist (kritiku par sho programmu atsevishkjaa postaa).

----------


## edza135

es nevaru atrast tur kur tu mineji to robotu vari ludzu iedot tieso linku un vai tas programators man deres kur es iedevu linku

----------


## JDat

par programmatoru ir ta: kameer nepaarbaudiisi 100% tomeer nezinaasi. Bet ja jau tirgo, tad ja nevajadzeetu buut taadam, kursh nestraadaa.

----------


## edza135

ja tas kur tu uztaisiji izskatas intresants.varetu ludzu kads ieteikt robotu kurs ir vainu mazins linijsekotajs vai tas kurs atduras un brauc uz citu pusi vai kads cits

----------


## JDat

itkaa google zina par liinijsekotaajiem.
man kaut kur ir daudz linku par liinisekotaajiem, jo bija uznaacis dullums buuveet, bet taa ari nesaaku laika truukuma deelj.
shitais man patiik: http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html

----------


## edza135

ja sito es esmu redzejis .Vai tu tadu esi taisijis? un vari ietekt kaut ko kas darbinams ar to ATTINY2313A

----------


## JDat

nee, bet ja taisiishu, tad lielaaku ar domu piedaliities robotikas saciikstees. firmware ideju izmantoshu esosho, ja vajadzees kaut ko pierakstiit klaat, tad pats domaashu un rakstiishu. Bet tas kaadreiz taalaa miglainaa nakotnee. vienkaarsh tachu, un straadaa arii! Bet nu... te buutu jaadiskutee par kotrolieriem un jautaajumiem, kas ar tiem saistiiti. robotikai ir sava apakshnodalja.

----------


## Velko

> vai tas programators man deres kur es iedevu linku


 Spriežot pēc shēmas, tas programmators ir tas pats USBasp. Tā kā man pašam ir tāds (tiesa, paštaisīts), tad varu teikt ka strādās.

Vienīgais - no AVR Studio pa taisno ar to programmēt nevarēs. Vajadzēs izmantot Avrdude. Bet tas arī ir iekļauts WinAVR komplektā.

Par pašu robotu - ieteikums nesteigties. No sākuma uzkonstruē kādu LED mirkšķinātāju vai ko citu elementārāku. Kad būsi sapratis kā ar MCU darboties, tad varēs ķerties arī pie kā sarežģītāka.

Daži saiti par tēmu:
http://www.avrbeginners.net/
http://www.avrfreaks.net/

----------


## JDat

Par mirkshkinaataaju Velko ir pilniiga taisniiba.

Savukaarts shis prograamators http://www.tuxgraphics.org/electroni...cle07052.shtml straadaa (vismaz man) pa tiesho ar AVRstudio softu.
Principaa tas ir STK500 programmatora klons.   ::

----------


## edza135

Vot es domaju uzbuvet led mirkskinataju.Varetu ludzu kads ieteikt labu shemu

----------


## JDat

heh.
mirkshkinaataajam daudz nevajag.
skaties datasheet kaajas.
peec datasheet piesleedz bartoshanu zemi un reset kaaju, kaa vajag.
taalaak pie kaadas no kaajaam (piemeeram PB0 vai pie kaadas citas) piesleedz gaismas diodi un caur pretestiibu pret zemi vai pret baroshanu.
Maajasdarbs: izreekinaat kaadu pretestiibu vajag gaismas diodei.   ::

----------


## edza135

varetu to ludzu paradit zimejuma ka to darit labak

----------


## edza135

v

----------


## JDat

kad buus briivaaks, tad paraadiishu. Teiksim vakaraa.

mikrosheemu jaaliek uz paneliisha. lai ja jaanomaina, tad var izraut bez lodeeshanas. lai nav jaarausta no paneliisha aara, vajag uztaisiit konektorinju programeeshanai.

----------


## edza135

a to mikroshemu vajadzes programet un ja vajadzes tad varetu ludzu iedot binaro kodu prieks ta mirkskinataja

----------


## JDat

soory par sheemas truukumu. nav laika visam
piesleedz:
pie 20 kaajas +5 volti
pie 10 kaajas 0 volti (GND)
pie 12 kaajas gaismas diode, otrs LED gals pie 510 omu (no 320-820 omiem diapazonaa jebkura der) pretestiibas. otru pretestibas galu pie GND.
pie 1 kaajas +5 volti (reset kaaja).
teoreetiski tas arii viss minimaalajaa setaa.

paareejais programeeshana.

binaaro (parasti sauc par .hex failu) nedoshu, jo tev jaaiemaacaas taadu pasham uztaisiit.
ja esi nedaudz draugos ar BASIC valodu, tad pameegini apguut Great Cow BASIC http://gcbasic.sourceforge.net
Tur ir pamaaciibas, kaa mirkshkinaat LEDu.

kadreiz pastaastiishu preciizaak.

----------


## Andrejs

> a to mikroshemu vajadzes programet un ja vajadzes tad varetu ludzu iedot binaro kodu prieks ta mirkskinataja


 Klausies edza135 - nepaliec smieklīgs. Tev tikko bija plāniņš taisīt robotu un programmēt kontrolierus. Kā to iedomājies, ja nespēj tikt galā ar  diodes mirkšķinātāju?
Varbūt gribēsi gatavu nopirkt?  Varu piedāvāt uz  jebkura Tev vēlama kontroliera  ::   ::  
Lasi datashītus, skaties piemērus un mācies!!
Ja paigaidām kontrolieru programēšana ir par grūtu, taisi analogu shēmiņu. Sūtiju tak linku par BEAM.
 Beidzamā laikā daudziem ir neveselīga tendence nesaprotot elementāras lietas uzreiz ķerties pie procesoriem. Vispirms izproti kā strādā rezistors, kondensātors un tranzistors, tad apgūsti saražģītākas lietas.

----------


## JDat

> Klausies edza135 - nepaliec smieklīgs. Tev tikko bija plāniņš taisīt robotu un programmēt kontrolierus. Kā to iedomājies, ja nespēj tikt galā ar  diodes mirkšķinātāju?


 Vinjsh tak ir nuliite shajaas lietaas.

Varbuut kopiigiem speekiem izdosies iemaaciit, kas tie par zveeriem.

Es arii taads kaadreiz biju, bet ne kas. Iemaaciijos. Galvenais: EPJa uzneemiigumu un zzz domaashanu.   ::

----------


## Velko

> pie 20 kaajas +5 volti
> pie 10 kaajas 0 volti (GND)
> pie 12 kaajas gaismas diode, otrs LED gals pie 510 omu (no 320-820 omiem diapazonaa jebkura der) pretestiibas. otru pretestibas galu pie GND.
> pie 1 kaajas +5 volti (reset kaaja).


 Vienīgais - labāk RESET slēgt nevis pa taisno pie +5 bet gan caur rezistoru, uz kādiem 10 kiloomiem. Citādi traucēs programmatoram.

----------


## edza135

a kadu mikroshemu labak izmantot vai tas ir vienalga kada mikroshema

----------


## edza135

un tur kur tu teici andrej ka es nesaprotu ko dara kondensators rezistors tu rugti maldies jo es zinu ko vinji dara  ::

----------


## SnacK

Man pašam pirmais Atmel MCU bija ATmega16, ar to arī ieteiktu sākt, jo:
 - nav dārgs;
 - ir 4 x 8 I/O pini, būs vieglāk apgūt 8-bit arhitektūras principus, teiksim pieliekot 8 gab. LED pie viena no portiem;
 - ir iebūvēts takts ģenerators, vēlāk, ja būs vēlēšanās, varēs pielikt kvarca kistālu;
 - pietiekami daudz resursu un perifēriju, kuri netraucē programmēšanas iesākšanai, bet toties noderēs tālākai izpētei un eksperimentiem.

Lai kārtīgi izprastu mikrokontroliera uzbūvi, jāsāk programmēt ar assamblera valodu, kad apgūti pamati, lielākiem projektiem jau vajadzēs C...
Tomēr kaut kādas priekšināšanas programmēšanā būtu ļoti vēlamas, lai saprastu, kas ir algoritmi, mainīgie, operatori, cikli un no kā vispār jebkura programma sastāv.

----------


## JDat

> un tur kur tu teici andrej ka es nesaprotu ko dara kondensators rezistors tu rugti maldies jo es zinu ko vinji dara


 nu un ko tad vinji dara?

----------


## Andrejs

> un tur kur tu teici andrej ka es nesaprotu ko dara kondensators rezistors tu rugti maldies jo es zinu ko vinji dara


 Pirmkārt es netaicu ka nesaproti, bet gan : 


> Vispirms izproti kā strādā rezistors, kondensātors un tranzistors, tad apgūsti saražģītākas lietas


 Bet tas, protams, tikai tāds "veco onkuļu" nūģisms...
Sensenos laikos, kad vadīju radiopulciņu, arī tur bija censoņi, kuriem bija garlaicīgi lodēt un izprast vienkāršas shēmiņas, bet gribējās uzreiz būvēt "Spectrum'u".
Rezultāts bija iepriekšparedzamais  ::  .

Lai uztaisītu ierīci uz jebkāda procesora Tev:
1. jaizvēlās piemērots  ( iesākumam DIP korpuss, ja pats lodēsi, vienkārša arhitektūra, lēts, ar daudz piemēriem). Tas varētu būt 8 bitu Atmel vai PIC
2. Jāatrod, jauztaisa vai jānopērk programmators
3. ja nevari 2. punktu izpildīt, tad labāk uzreiz pirkt gatavu "devkitu" - salodētu platīti (parasti ar softu), barošanu, zonu makatēšanai. Programējas caur USB vai RS232. Tādu ir padaudz, gan  ar PIC gan Atmel. Varbūt paskaties Arduino. Neesmu beidzamajā laikā pētijis, bet ar kādiem 25Ls vajadzētu pietikt.
4. Kārtīgi izlasi ( un _izproti_) datašītu!
5. raksti softu un midžini diodes   :: 
6. un tad uzdod nākamos jautājumus ( lietojot pieturzīmes) kā taisīt robotus...

----------


## edza135

ai ta nekontrolesu labak taisisu kaut ko citu

----------


## edza135

un ja kas resistors samazina voltazu bet kondensators stabilize spriegumu pieladejoties un izladejoties

----------


## Vikings

> un ja kas resistors samazina voltazu bet kondensators stabilize spriegumu pieladejoties un izladejoties


 Ne tuvu patiesībai.

----------


## edza135

ai man vienalga

----------


## Andrejs

> ai man vienalga


 besī ārā šī nevēlēšanās neko mācīties  ::  
Visi mēs esam sākuši no "0", bet lai kautko iemācītos ir jāgrib mācīties. Un nedaudz uzklausīt pieredzējušākus.
Kaut wikipēdiju palasi...

----------


## JDat

Ai! Lieciet sho mieraa! Ja negrib ne ko saprast, tad lai pats savaa sulaa vaaraas taa pat kaa EPIS. Jau 3 lapa shitajaa teema, bet rezultaats 0.

Par naudaam esmu gatavs iemaaciits pashus pashus pamatus (to ko es pats maaku), bet ar to pietiks lai pastaaviigi pietiekoshi veiksmiigi turpinaatu atiistiities. Tomerr maaku es paaraak maz, lai vareetu kaut ko nopietnu pacelt, tikai pamatus zinu.
Slinjkis esmu un nemaacos pietiekoshi daudz. Laikam vecums klaat.   ::

----------


## edza135

es jau gribu saprast ka japrogrme tagad man ir 13 gadi vai tas butu normali macities sitada vecuma

----------


## JDat

maaciities ne kad nav par agru vai par veelu.

pameeginaasim veelreiz no saakuma.

kontrolieris tas ir ka mazinjsh dators bez cietaa diska un bez logiem.
kotrolierim ir vairaakas atminjas programmu atminja, datu atminja (operatiivaa) un flash atminja datiem.
neiedzilinaasimies uzreiz visaa, bet paskatiisimies tikai uz programmu atminju.
iedodot elektribu kontrolierim vai nospiezhot reset pogu.
kotrolieris saak lasiit no programmu atminjas komandas un izpildiit.
nolasa pirmo komandu un izpilda nolasa otro komandu un izpilda utt.

programmu atminja tas ir sava veida windows (labaak linux) prieksh kontroliera. Tikai to windows prieksh kotroliera raksta programeetaajs apseezhoties pie sava galda datora. kaa peec tam ieinstaleet kontrolierii savu windows, ja kotrolierim nav ne USB, ne disketes ne HDD, ne peles ne klavieres? instalaacija notiek ar speciaalas platiites, kuru sauc par programmatoru, paliidziibu. programmators ir ar 2 vadiem: viens vads iet uz datoru (printera ports, seriaalais ports vai USB), pa kuru programma suuta windows instalaaciju uz kontrolieri no datora faila. no otras puses programmatoram ir vadinji, kas piesleedzas pie noteiktaam kontroliera kaajaam. kontrolieris straadaa 2 rezhiimos: vainu darba rezhiimaa, tad, kad tiek izpildits windows, ko porgrammetaajs ieinstaleeja.
vai arii ieprogrammeshanas rezhiims. shajaa rezhiimaa kontrolieris programmu neizpilda, bet gan paarveeshas par nosaciitu specifisku atminjas mikreni, kura, ar programmatora paliidziibu, sanjem windows instalaaciju no datora.

shajaa gadiijumaa windows un windows instalaacija ir nosaciits jeedziens, kas domaats kaa analogija, lai datorists saprastu kopeejos principus.
ceru ka shis tevi nedaudz apgaismos.

----------


## edza135

ja sitas mani apgaismoja es ta meiginasu taisit to mirkskinataju domaju ka izvelesos AVR kontrolieri

----------


## edza135

A kuru mukroshemu labak izveleties prieks led mirkskinataja varetu kadu letu un labu ieteikt

----------


## JDat

teoreetiski ar jeb kuru kotrolieri var mirkshkinaat.

ja nemaldos tad populaaraakis amatieriem bija attiny2313a
meklee argusaa cik maksaas.

ar detaljaam vien nepietiek. jaaiemaacaas uzrakstiit savu "windows" prieksh kotroliera. to dara ar C valodu vai ar assembleri.
taa ka programeeshana jaamaacaas. saakumam domaaju ka vareetu pietikt ar avrstudio. tas ir atmel softs (taa pat kaa 2313 kontrolieris). tas ir jaapguust. tajaa softaa var simuleet kas ntiekas ar tavu kontrolieri. vislabaak, ja tu iemaacies uzrakstiit un uzsimuleet softaa no saakuma, un tikai peec tam lodee un taisi reaalu sheeminju. bet varbuut zinaataaji domaa savaadaak.

----------


## edza135

a nevar  ta ka interneta tur ir binarais kods tu vinju panem copy un pec tam caur to avr studio paste un viss notiek

----------


## edza135

a sita shema varetu deret prieks mikrkskinataja[attachment=0:yhubn2y2]exp1.jpg[/attachment:yhubn2y2]

----------


## edza135

Vai sita tomer labak[attachment=0:1hyrve6a]atmega8-blinkingleds.png[/attachment:1hyrve6a]

----------


## JDat

> a nevar  ta ka interneta tur ir binarais kods tu vinju panem copy un pec tam caur to avr studio paste un viss notiek


 Tas ko tu sauc par binaaro kodu, laikam ir domaats izejas kods (source code). idejas kodu var ielikt avrstudio un peec tad iepumpeet kontrolierii.
tas ir saakums, pirms saac pats rakstiit. panjem gatavu, pameegini, kaut ko izmaini, pameegini veel utt, kameer saproti, kas un kaa notiek.
protams taustaamaak ir ja iepumpee un vari aptaustiit dziivee (LED uz platiites murgo) nevis kompii diagrammas skaties.

taa ka, info tev ir, megini pats taalaak.

iepsteeji bildi, kameer rakstiiju atbildi.

jaa, var arii atmega8 izmanot. sheema ir pareizaa un var lietot apmaaciibas noluukaa.
1;17;18;19 kaajas domaatas kontroliera ieprogrameeshanai. ja tev buus labs programmators tad vareesi visu sasleegt un nemaz nebuus ne kas jaatvieno programmeshanas un darbinaashanas laikaa, bet tas jau cits staasts.

----------


## edza135

ok velak kaut ko paprasisu ja nesapratisu paldies par informaciju

----------


## JDat

> ok velak kaut ko paprasisu ja nesapratisu paldies par informaciju


 nu ta ciinies, bet naizmirsti ka tev vaja programmatoru. man pashtaisiitajam detaljas iznaaca apmeeram 10 Ls
te sheema: http://www.tuxgraphics.org/electroni...cle07052.shtml
galvenaa fishka, kapeec man shitais patiik ir tas ka var programmeet kotrolierus pa tiesho ar avrstudio programmu.

driizumaa ielikshu bildi kaa izskataas dziivee manis lodeetais.

----------


## marizo

Tagat tak ir internets, tā ka neskaidros jautājumus var noskaidrot ātri. 
Pats gan PIC kontrollerus programmēju, bet kaut kā grāmatzīmēs ir piefiksēts http://hho.miga.lv/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=tutorial:avr - nedaudz par avr latviešu valodā. Varbūt iesācējam noder.

----------


## SnacK

JDat, Tavā piedāvātajā programmatora shēmā ir nepiecešama FT232 mikrene, kas nāk korpusos, ko iesācējām elektronikā un lodēšanā diez vai būs pa spēkam kaut kur ielodēt. Gatavi moduļi maksā visai padārgi, ja negribās pašam viņu lodēt. Bez tam pašai ATmegai vēl arī softs vispirms jāiešuj. Pieļauju domu, ka to varētu nodrošināt FT232 mikrene bit-bang režīmā, bet arī tas var izrādīties visai sarežģiti.
Pats kādreiz uztaisīju PonyProg STK200 programmatoru. Pietiekami vienkārš, slēdzams pie LPT porta, darbojas labi. Vēl vienkāršāks variants ir ar četriem rezistoriem, pa tiešo pie LPT porta, ir pārbaudīts, darbojas, ja pie tiem portiem nekas cits nav pievienots: http://www.bsdhome.com/avrdude/

----------


## JDat

SnacK! Man tas nesagaadaaja probleemas, jo vajadzigo sapirku no farnell.
Rekur smuks adapteris: http://uk.farnell.com/roth-elektroni...5mm/dp/1426166
pildoeeju tiiri smuki ar lodaamuru un asu galu. Beelaak sprota (stubluma) peec ar buuvnieciibas feenu nolodeeju nost un pameeginaaju pielodeet ar buuvnieciibas feenu arii klaat. peec taada esktreema shoka mans fr232rl turpina normaali straadaat no ieksheejaa pulkstenja. DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME.

Ja ir gruutiibas ar ft232rl, tad var uztaisiit uz max232 mikrenes ar seriaalo portu. Ieksh taa weba bija arii seriaalaa versija, bet nezinu kaa straadaa, jo neesmu meegjinaajis.

----------


## edza135

es argusa redzeju vienu labu konstruktoru saka ka esot labs tikai nevaru paradit kurs jo argusa majaslapa sodien man nesledzas

----------


## SnacK

Man un Tev tad viņu pielodēt problēmas nesagādātu, bet edzam vēl tomēr daudz ko trenēties, lai tas tā ar pirmo piegājienu sanāktu...
Ar Maxi nebūs iespējams tai ATmegai iedzīt softu, sākumā nepieciešams cits programmators.

Ja ir finansiālas iespējas, tad varbūt ir vērts iegādāties kādu dev-boardu, kur viss nepieciešamais jau salodēts virsū (LEDi, pogas, kāds ekrāniņš LED vai LCD, programmators)

----------


## JDat

tak varu paliidzeet gan ar pielodeeshanu, gan ieshuushanu, protams par vienu bauskas alinju... vairaak nevajadzees.

----------


## JDat

> tak varu paliidzeet gan ar pielodeeshanu, gan ieshuushanu, protams par vienu bauskas alinju... vairaak nevajadzees.


 oi johaidii. aizmirsu ka vinjam 13 gadi. taa ka alinju shameejais nevarees sagaadaat.   ::  nu ta par lielo shokolaadi ieshuushu un pielodeeshu.

----------


## edza135

nu ja par to alinju   ::

----------


## edza135

es jau pats varetu sataisit to pragamatoru zeel ka tur nav pcb plates zimejuma

----------


## edza135

a ar sitadu ir kads meiginajis programet http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=48078

----------


## JDat

es neesmu meeginaajis, bet nu domaaju ka straadaas. Cena iespaarda! Manis lodeetais izmaksaaja ~ 10 Ls par detaljaam.  :: 
taa ka, ja kaads sho jau ir izmeeginaajis dziive, tad noteikti njem ciet.

----------


## Velko

> http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/AVT5172.pdf piemeram sitads deretu programetajs


 


> a ar sitadu ir kads meiginajis programet http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=48078


 Kāpēc 2x jāprasa par vienu un to pašu programmatoru?

Atkārtošos - man ir pēc tieši tādas pašas shēmas taisīts programmators. Darbojas.

Cena laba, vienīgais - tas ir par PCB + čipu. Pārējās detaļas tāpat pašam jāpiepērk klāt.

----------


## edza135

tas nekas ka parejais maksas kopa varetu viss izmaksat 5ls

----------


## edza135

a atradu vienu topiku kur sitads bija teica ka labs un caur avr studio var mierigi palaist

----------


## edza135

man ir viens jautajums argusa ir daudz to atmega8 mikrocipu nezinu uz cik mhz labak izveleties

----------


## JDat

eksperimentiem njem uz lielaako frekvenci, bet lai buutu PDIP korpusaa. Vieglaak lodeeties. Protams neaizmirsti par mikrosheemu paneliizhiem.

----------


## Andrejs

Nu  edza135 pamazām diskusija kļūst sakarīga.
Uzreiz vajadzēja teikt ka esi 13gadīgs puika kuram interesē elektronika, "onkuļi" nebutu tik skarbi.
Joprojam iesaku nopirkt kādu gatavu kitu. Atkritīs ļoti daudz problēmas ar programatoriem, mikrenām ar mazu kājiņu soli utt.
Neesmu fans, bet pamēģini Arduino http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=47122 . Tad kad būsi pamatus apguvis varēsi būvēt pats.

----------


## edza135

skaidrs zell tikai ka tas gatavais kits maksa pie 20 ls to negatavo es varetu sataisit jo man jau ir pieredze ar smalkam kepinjam

----------


## mehanikis

ups, ja lasīji manu postu par šo te programatoru, tad neapskatīju līdz galam, šis uz atmegas bāzes, man ar FT232 stk500 lieto, caur studiju smuki strādā, tagad vairs nav argusā, http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=40283 pats sāku ar šo, mazāk kājiņu vieglāk domāt  ::  inetā pilns ar shēmām un programmām priekš tiny, var pat citu paņemt

----------


## kaross

ļoti vērtīgs topiks. esmu šeit jauniņais un vispār šajās lietās. noderīgs info ar ko varētu sākt.   ::

----------

